# SS 27.11.21 - Merikanto #1



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

Aarre Merikanto (1893 - 1958)

Symphony No. 1 in B Minor, Op. 5

I. Allegro
II. Vivace. Scherzo fantastique
III. Andante con moto
IV. Allegro vivace

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Aarre Merikanto was one of the early modernists in Finland. How ever this symphony is composed on late romantic style. It was hard to be next Sibelius and maybe this was the reason he turned into modern style soon after this. I have recording below and it is also in youtube.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Aarre Merikanto: Symphony No. 1 in B minor, Op. 5

I. Allegro 0:00
II. Scherzo fantastique: Vivace 9:31
III. Andante con moto 18:38
IV. Allegro vivace 36:06

Turku Philharmonic Orchestra
Petri Sakari, conductor
I have to admit, never heard it but giving this a spin later.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I am in with this version via streaming


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Turku PO and Petri Sakari for me too.

Another of the "sub-Sibelian" Finnish composers well worth a listen.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Ooops! Duplicate post for some strange reason.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Rogerx said:


> Aarre Merikanto: Symphony No. 1 in B minor, Op. 5
> 
> I. Allegro 0:00
> II. Scherzo fantastique: Vivace 9:31
> ...


I am glad I did spin it , not that I run to the shops, like now but I have it on my wanting list.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

I've really liked what I've heard from Merikanto. I have a disc of his orchestral music but this is my first listen to his symphony - via You Tube.


----------

